# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Պասիվ ծխելը

## docart

Ուզում եմ հարցս ուղղել նրանց , ովքեր պասիվ ծխողներ են: Ինչու եք թուլ տալիս, երբ ծխում են հասարակական վայրերում և տրանսպորտում, որտեղ արգելված է ծխելը?
Ինչու ենք թույլ տալիս, որ ծխողները վնասեն մեր առողջությանը, չէ որ նրանց ծխի 25 տոկոսը պասիվ ծխողներս ենք ներշնչում: Ինչ քայլեր կարող ենք անել այդ ուղղությամբ?

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էհ...  :Sad:  ցավոտ թեմա է։  :Think:  



> Ուզում եմ հարցս ուղղել նրանց , ովքեր պասիվ ծխողներ են: Ինչու եք թուլ տալիս, երբ ծխում են հասարակական վայրերում և տրանսպորտում, որտեղ արգելված է ծխելը?


Իսկ ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում անել։ Ասենք, եթե տրանսպորտում ենք, վարորդն էլ ծխում է, ի՞նչ անենք։ Օրինակ, դու ի՞նչ ես անում նման դեպքերում։ Մենակ թե չասես՝ տրանսպորտ չեմ նստում, էլի։  :Xeloq:  



> Ինչու ենք թույլ տալիս, որ ծխողները վնասեն մեր առողջությանը, չէ որ նրանց ծխի 25 տոկոսը պասիվ ծխողներս ենք ներշնչում: Ինչ քայլեր կարող ենք անել այդ ուղղությամբ?


Շատ եմ մտածել այդ ուղղությամբ, բայց որ հասարակական վայրերում նույնիսկ ընկերներիս չեմ կարողանում ստիպել իմ ներկայությամբ չծխել, մնացածների մասին ի՞նչ ասեմ...  :Sad:   :Blush:  Օրինակ, մեր տանը, երբ որևէ ծխող հյուր է լինում, հենց սկսում է ծխել, ես անմիջապես հանդիսավոր կերպով պատուհանը բացում եմ, թեկուզ սառնամանիք լինի դրսում, ու որ հանկարծ ասում են՝ ցուրտ է, փակիր, ասում եմ՝ փակեմ, որ խեղդվե՞մ, չէ, ավելի լավ է մրսեմ։  :Beee:  Ու էդ դեպքում, եթե հյուրը գոնե մի քիչ նրբանկատ է լինում, դուրս է գալիս, դրսում է ծխում, եթե ոչ, արդեն պարզ է, թե ինչ է լինում... Կամ էլ եթե նոր եմ տուն մտնում, ու տանը ծխող հյուր է լինում, բարձրաձայն ասում եմ՝ վա՜յ, էս ինչ ահավոր ծուխ ա...  :Bad:  

Բայց դե էս բոլորը լուրջ միջոցներ չեն, ավելի վճռական միջոցներ է պետք մտածել...  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ցավոտ տեղիս կպաք:  :Sad:  Երբ տան մեջ մայրս ծխում է, ես ոչինչ չեմ կարող անել: Մի ժամանակ համոզում էի, որ գնա պատշգամբ, գնում էր, բայց երբ ցրտեց, էլ չգնաց: 
Մեր դասախոսն էլ էր դասի ժամանակ ծխում: Մի անգամ տղաներից մեկն ակնարկեց, որ չծխի, էնպիսի թարս պատասխան ստացավ, որ էլ ոչ ոք չէր համարձակվում ձայն հանել  :Sad:

----------


## Selene

Ինձ թվում է, որ գրեթե ոչ մեկ պասիվ ծխողներից ոչ մի վճռական քայլերի էլ չի դիմում :Sad:  Արդյունքում էլ ծխողները որտեղ ցանկանում, այնտեղ էլ ծխում են: Դե քանի որ մի պասիվ ծխող էլ ես եմ, առավել ևս որ մեր տանը ծխող չկա, ես շատ վատ եմ տանում ծխախոտի ծուխը, աչքերս լցվում են, կարմրում, բայց դե ինչ անեմ, ստիպված աշխատում եմ ինքս հեռու մնալ ծխից :Sad:  Մի անգամ քննության ժամանակ մի քանի ուսանողներով այնքան հազացինք, որ դասախոսը վատ զգաց ու էլ չծխեց, բայց դե դա հարցի ժամանակավոր լուծում եղավ:
Կան երկրներ, որտեղ օրենքով արգելված է ծխելը բացի հատուկ ստեղծված ծխարաններից, տուգանքը ահռելի գումար է կազմում, իսկ ծխարան կոչվածն էլ կարող է լինել մի հսկայական երկնաքերի ընդամենը երկու հարկում: Այնպես որ ծխողի մոտ այդքան քայլելուց հետո հաճախ կարող է ցանկություն էլ չլինի ծխելու: Գտնում եմ, որ լավ միջոց է, համ պասիվ ծխողներն են պաշտպանված, համ էլ ծխողների քանակը նվազում է :Ok:

----------


## Hovulik

Սկսեմ նրանից, որ ՀՀ  օրենսդրությամբ, որոշ տեղերում արգելված է ծխել` օրինակ երթուղային տրանսպորտում, հասարակականվայրերում և այլն: Այսինքն կարող ես հանգիստ պահանջել վարորդից, որպեսզի նա չծխի, սակայն մենք ավելի հաճախ նախընտրում ենք լռել, քան պահանջել....

ինչ վերաբերվում է ծնողների ծխելում... սա շատ ավելի լուռջ հարց է և միանշանակ պատասխանել չի կարելի... ես կարծում եմ, եթե քեզ սիրում են, իսկ համոզված եմ որ ծնողները սիրում են, ապա պետք է հասկանան ու գնահատել քո կարծիքը ցանկացած հարցի վերաբերյալ :Angry2:

----------


## Arisol

Վայ, իրոք շատ լավ թեմա ա:

Օրինակ մեր ինտերնետ ակումբում ծխելն արգելված ա: Ճիշտ ա, շատ հաճախորդներ բողոքում են, դե բայց եթե իրանք կարող են դուրս գալ դրսում ծխել և հետ դառնալ, էդ դեպքում ես ինչու՞ պիտի տուժեմ՝ թույլ տալով, որ իրենք ծխեն ներսում և  աղտոտեն օդը  :Angry2:  :

 Մեր տուն էլ եթե հյուր ա գալիս, ապա սեղանին մոխրաման չենք դնում, իսկ եթե հյուրը ցանկանում ա ծխել, ապա ասում ենք, որ կարող ա դա պատուհանից ծխել, քանի որ ծխի հոտից վատանում ենք  :Smile:  :

Եթե ընկերական շրջապատում ծխում են ու անտեսում են իմ աղերսանքը, որ չծխեն, ապա նախընտրում եմ այդ պահերին լքել այդ վայրը: Ճիշտն ասած շատ եմ վիրավորվում, երբ իմ խնդրանքն ու աղերսանքն արհամարհում են, ու նույնիսկ երբ էդ պահերին դեմոնստրատիվ լքում եմ իրենց, հետո նորից շարունակում են ծխել  :Sad:  … Էդ ժամանակ ահավոր նյարդայնանում եմ ու լացս գալիս ա  :Cray:  : Ուրեմն ես էդ մարդու համար էնքան նշանակություն չունեմ, էնքան հարգանք չկա իմ անձի (ոչ միայն իմ), որ տենց արհամարհում ա…

Այլ վայրերում, որտեղ արգելված ա ծխել, բայց ծխում են, ապա շատ քաղաքավարի, մի քիչ աղերսանքով խնդրում եմ, որ չծխեն, և պատկերացրեք, որ իմ խնդրանքը կատարում են, ի տարբերություն ինձ արհամարհող ընկերների:

----------


## Array

> Ուզում եմ հարցս ուղղել նրանց , ովքեր պասիվ ծխողներ են: Ինչու եք թուլ տալիս, երբ ծխում են հասարակական վայրերում և տրանսպորտում, որտեղ արգելված է ծխելը?
> Ինչու ենք թույլ տալիս, որ ծխողները վնասեն մեր առողջությանը, չէ որ նրանց ծխի 25 տոկոսը պասիվ ծխողներս ենք ներշնչում: Ինչ քայլեր կարող ենք անել այդ ուղղությամբ?


Մեր՝հայկական մտածելակերպով ոչինչ;Հաճախ մտածում ենք.«Հիմա մարդը մի-երկու րոպե ցեխել ա ուզում,բա ամոթ չի բան ասենք»,չենք մտածում,որ էտ մարդը ծխելով մեզ ա վատություն անում

----------


## Վազգեն

> Մեր՝հայկական մտածելակերպով ոչինչ;Հաճախ մտածում ենք.«Հիմա մարդը մի-երկու րոպե ցեխել ա ուզում,բա ամոթ չի բան ասենք»,չենք մտածում,որ էտ մարդը ծխելով մեզ ա վատություն անում


Դե ուրեմն ետ մտածելակերպը փոխել է պետք: Ոչ մի բան միանգամից չի լինում, այնպես որ մի հանձնվեք: :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

է՜խ…պասիվ ծխողները  միակ ծխողներն են, որոնք  կամքի ուժ ունենալու դեպքում էլ չեն կարող թարգել… :Sad: 
Պատասխանեմ հարցին…
Ուրեմն երբ որ ասենք պապաս հոգնած գալիս էտուն գործից ու ծխում է,  ես
«իրավասու» չեմ ասել՝ հայր ջան մի՛ ծխիր ինձ մոտ, թեպետ ինքը միշտ ինձ խնդրում է հեռանալ այնտեղից, ուր ինքը ծխում է…
Երբ ախպերս  ինձ մոտ  ծխում է
 խնդրում եմ հանգցնել. կատարում է խնդրանքս…բայց երբ միասին սրճում ենք, ես, իմանալով որ սիրում է սուրճը ծխախոտի ընկերակցությամբ, հանդուրժում եմ…
Երբ քայլում ես փողոցով  և ինչ-որ մեկի ծխախոտի ծուխը հանդիպում է  քեզ ճիշտ խեղդվելուդ պահին, ոչինչ չես կարող ասել…
երբ երթուղայինում վարորդը ծխում է, մտածում ես՝ բա չասեմ հան գցնօմ  և հանկարծ հիշում ես հարազատներիդ, որոնց ծխելը հանդուրժում ես ու փորձում ես մի պահ հարազատաբար մոտենալ վարորդի ծխելու հանգամանքին…մարդը հոգսերի մեջ  ամբողջ օրը մեքենա է վարում, բա մի հատ ծխելուց էլ զրկվի՞
Բայց պիտի ասեմ, որ դեռ չի եղել, որ խնդրեմ չծխել ու չհանգցնեն, երբ իսկապես վատ եմ զգացել, հենց այդպես էլ վարվել եմ
մի խոսքով այսպես շարունակ…
և ես իմ առողջության մասին այդքան չեմ մտածում, ինչքան մերոնց…
ու լավ կլիներ, որ չծխեիք…

----------


## docart

Ես շատ հաճախ վարորդից պահանջում եմ չծխել, մեկ մեկ քիթ ու մռութ են անում, բայց եթե շատ պահանջենք, արդեն կսկսեն իրենք վատ զգալ, ու չեն ծխի: Նույնը կարելի է անել հարազատների , ընկերների հետ: Հենց նոր խնջույքից էի գալիս, որտեղ տղաները ուզում էին ծխել: Իմ ու մի քանի հոգու պահանջով, բոլոր ծխողները գնացին բալկոնում ծխելու: Այսինքն, մենթալիտետ ասվածը մենք պետք է փոխենք, թե չէ հանդուրժելը միշտ էլ կա ու կա:

----------


## -=BaZeL^4=-

դէ արի մաՌշուտնու շոՖեռին ասա ՀՕՊար մի ծխի ...
էդ մարդը առավոտ 6-ից 10(22)-ը մարդ ա տեղափոխում ԲԱ ՄԻ ՀԱՏ ՉԾԽԻ ՄԱՌՇՈՒՏՆՈՒ ՄԵՋ ԻՐԱՆ ՑՈԻՑ ՏԱ...

----------


## docart

> դէ արի մաՌշուտնու շոՖեռին ասա ՀՕՊար մի ծխի ...
> էդ մարդը առավոտ 6-ից 10(22)-ը մարդ ա տեղափոխում ԲԱ ՄԻ ՀԱՏ ՉԾԽԻ ՄԱՌՇՈՒՏՆՈՒ ՄԵՋ ԻՐԱՆ ՑՈԻՑ ՏԱ...


Վարորդը կարող է ընդմիջումներին սրտի ուզածի չափ ծխի:

----------


## Նավաստի

Հետքրքիր փաստ:

Երևի թե քչերտ գիտեք, թե ով է եղել Ջոն Վինստոնը, և ինչից է նա մահացել:

Ուրեմն Վինստոնը եղել է հայտնի Մալբորոյի Կովբոյը, ով տարիներ շարունակ նկարահանվել է Մալբորոյի գովազդներում: Մահացել է պասիվ ծխելու հետևանքով առաջացած թոքի քաղցկեղից:

----------


## Script

Մի քանի օր առաջ ականատես եղա մի դեպքի,մառշռուտկայի մեջ վարորդը ծխում էր, վերջում նստած մի աղջիկ ասեց,որ չծխի ու մի քանի անգամ,բայց վարորդը չլսեց,էդ աղջիկն էլ չդիմացավ ու սկսեց գոռալ վարորդի վրա, ես մտածեցի վարորդը կսկսի «գունավոր բաներ» ասել էս աղջկան,բայց լռեց ու շպրտեց սիգարետը: Հիվանդագին չեմ վերաբերվում ,երբ իմ կողքը ինչ-որ մեկը ծխումա,հետո էլ բացի սիգարետի ծխից ամեն օր շնչում ենք տարբեր տիպի վնասակար ծխեր:

----------


## Sunny Stream

Ես, ուսումնական տարվա ընթացքում երևի էս քաղաքի ամենաակտիվ պասիվ ծխողներից եմ  :Sad:  :Angry2:  :Bad:  ... 
համակուրսեցիներս ու դասախոսներս անընդհատ ծխում են, իսկ ռեկտորը (որը նույնպես ծխում է, բայց երևի իր սենյակում) ձեռքերը մեջքին դրած լուրջ դեմքով քայլում է միջանցնքներով ու գիտի, թե տղաները, որ իր տեսքից վախենում ու ձեռքերը վառում են ծխախոտով, էլ չեն ծխի... 
Սկզբում էնքաաան անսովոր էր, հայրիկիս կյանքումս 3-4 անգամ եմ տեսել ծխելուց, տանը միայն հյուրերն են ծխում, իսկ ինստիտուտում միանգամից 7-8 հոգի... ու դեռ չծխողներին էլ համոզում են իրենց միանալ... Ամենաահավորը էն է, երբ սկսում են լսարանում բլոտ խաղալ... աղջիկները քաղաքավարի կերպով դուրս են հրավիրվում, վերադառնում են կես ժամից ու մառախուղի մեջ հազիվ իրենց իրերն են գտնում... 
Երբեմն չծխելու խնդրանքները լսում են տղաները, հաճախ` հումորի տալիս ու ծխում... 
Չգիտեմ, իմ կարծիքով դա մեծագույն էգոիզմ է... սարսափելի զայրանում եմ... ախր ես ինձ ահավոր վատ կզգայի, եթե ինչ-որ մեկի գլուխը ու սիրտը ցավեին իմ հաճույքի պատճառով (ու ես դեռ երկար ժամանակ չէի հասկանում, ինչու է գլուխս ցավում, սիրտս արագ խփում...)... Բայց դե ստիպել չծխել` հնարավոր չի... այ, եթե ռեկտորը ձեռքերը մեջքին դնելու տեղը ծխողներին սենյակ հատկացներ, էս բոլոր խնդիրները կլուծվեին... կամ գոնե շատ հազվադեպ կդառնային ու տանելի կլինեին... եկանք նույն եզրակացությանը` երկիրը երկիր չի, է~... :Think:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Ուզում եմ հարցս ուղղել նրանց , ովքեր պասիվ ծխողներ են: Ինչու եք թուլ տալիս, երբ ծխում են հասարակական վայրերում և տրանսպորտում, որտեղ արգելված է ծխելը?Ինչու ենք թույլ տալիս, որ ծխողները վնասեն մեր առողջությանը, չէ որ նրանց ծխի 25 տոկոսը պասիվ ծխողներս ենք ներշնչում: Ինչ քայլեր կարող ենք անել այդ ուղղությամբ?


Ես մեր  տան ակտիվ-  պասիվ ծխողների  թվին  եմ  պատկանում:Եվ եթե  տան  անդամին  չես  կարողանում  հասկացնել  և  համոզել, որ ծխելը  վտանգավոր  է առաջին հերթին սեփական  առողջության  համար, ինչ  պիտի  անես հասարակական  վայրերում, մանավանդ  ինչքանով տեղյակ  եմ  մեր  մոտ  չկա  օրենք//կամ  էլ կա  չի  գործածվում//, որը  արգելում  է ծխելը հասարակական  վայրերում:Իսկ,թե ինչ  կարելի  է  անել- չեմ  կարող  ասել, քանզի  իմ  տարիներով  տարված  միակ  ագիտացիայի  արդյունքը  եղել  է այն,  որ  սենյակում  չեն  ծխում. :Love:

----------


## Ariadna

Անձամբ ես շատ հանգիստ եմ վերաբերվում ծխին, եթե չափավոր է։ Օրինակ Western–ում մեկ–մեկ սարսափելի էր լինում, մտնում էիր, չէիր տեսնում ում բարևես, բան չէր երևում :Smile:  Էդպիսի ծուխը բնական է, անտանելի է, բայց ասենք, եթե նստած ենք մեկի տանը, մի երկու հոգի ծխում են, չի ազդում վրաս։ Մեկ էլ չեմ դիմանում, երբ աշխատավայրում, համասենյակցիս ծխախոտը վառած դնում է մոխրամանի մեջ, իսկ ինքը անջատված կոմպի դիմաց գործ անում, այ էդ ծխից գժվում եմ, էդ ժամանակ միշտ ասում եմ՝ ծխեք, կամ անջատեք :Smile:  :Smile:  Հիմա մի քիչ դաստիարակել եմ, դուրս են գալիս ուրիշ սենյակում ծխում։

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես դրա դեմ պայքարում եմ ուժերիս ներածին չափով:
Այսինքն բոլոր այդ վայրերում, որտեղ ինձնից ինչ որ բան է կախված _(խնդրել են ցանցը կարգի բերել կամ համակարգչի հետ կապված որևէ այլ ժամանակատար պրոցես)_ իմ ներկայությամբ այդ տարածքում արգելվում է ծխելը  (և արաբական մոտիվներով երաժշտություն լսելը):

----------


## Լէգնա

Որտեղ Ես լինում եմ,այնտեղ ծուխ չի լինում:
Եթե լինում է / օր.` հասարակական վայրեր/ , աշխատում եմ ուղղակի արագ փախչել:  :Bad:

----------


## Second Chance

Ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ այն կարծիքի հետ, որ հնարավոր չէ «պասիվ ծխել» -ու դեմ պայքարել:  Այսինքն միգուցե բացարձակ ձևով հնարավոր չլինի, բայց մեծամասնական դեպքերում  բոլորս էլ կարող ենք պաշտպանել մեր առողջությոնն այդ թույնից:Ինքս դեռ դպրոցական ժամանակից արգելել եմ իմ ներկայությամբ ծխելը ինչպես համադասարանցիներիս, այնպես էլ շատ ուրիշ երիտասարդների, որոնք իմ շրջապատում էին գտնվում: Թեև  մեր դասարանում մի քանի աղջիկներ պնդում էին, որ իրենց հաճելի է ծխախոտի հոտն ու ծուխը :Bad:  միևնույն է ես չեի պատրաստվում հանդուրժել դա ... ես հայտարարում էի, որ դա ընդունում եմ որպես անհարգանքի նշան...Եվ բոլորն անխոս համաձայնվում էին իմ պահանջի հետ
 Այնպես որ եթե մարդիկ այնուամենայնիվ չեն ուզում հարգել ձեր իրավունքները պետք է ստիպել նրանց :Cool:  որ դա անեն , հավատացեք մի քանի անգամից ոնց էլ լինի վռազ հասկանում են :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

Առաջարկում եմ ընտրել իմ ավատրը, ու հայկական ինտերնետում հանդես գալ նրանով  :Smile: :
Կարելի է նաև տպել գունավոր տպիչով, ու կպցնել հագուստի վրայից /կարելի է հագուստի հետևի մասերում, ասենք մեջքի վրա/ ու այդպես դուրս գալ փողոց ու այլ  հասարակական վայրեր:
 :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

Մեր գործի տեղը ոչ ոք ներսում չի ծխում։ Ծխողները դուրս են գալիս դրսում են ծխում։ Ընդհանրապես նկատել եմ, որ ծրագրավորման ֆիրմաներում այս առումով սովորաբար ավելի քաղաքակիրթ են։
Մեր տանն էլ ընկերներիս չեմ թողում ծխել։ Դուրս ենք գալիս պատշգամբում են ծխում։

Իսկ Ակումբի հանդիպումներին մի քանի հոգի ծխում են։ :Sad:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ինչ ԱՄՆ եմ եկել (արդեն 4 ամիս), դեռ ոչ մի անգամ պասիվ չեմ ծխել,  :Tongue:  որովհետև այստեղ ոչ մի հասարակական վայրում ծխել չի կարելի. հիմնարկներ, բուհեր, ռեստորաններ, խանութներ և այլն։ Դրա համար էլ բոլորովին զարմանալի չէ, որ ԱՄՆ–ում հիմա շատ քիչ են ծխողները։  :Smile:  Ծխախոտի գովազդ էլ չկա։ Մի խոսքով՝ ծխելը ոչ մի կերպ չի խրախուսվում, և արդյունքն ակնհայտ է։ Բա չէ, Հայաստանի նման. բառիս բուն իմաստով ինքնախաբեությամբ են զբաղվում. մի կողմից իբր պայքարում են ծխելու դեմ, մյուս կողմից ամեն ինչ անում, որ մարդիկ ծխեն։ Մարդ նույնիսկ չգիտի՝ ծիծաղի, թե լաց լինի էդ աչք ծակող անհեթեթության վրա։  :Bad: 

Ի դեպ, այստեղ շատերը նույնիսկ բնակարաններում չեն ծխում։ Համենայնդեպս, ես դեռ ոչ մեկի տանը ծխող մարդ չեմ տեսել, նույնիսկ ճանաչածս հազվագյուտ ծխողներին չեմ տեսել տանը ծխելիս։

----------


## Նավաստի

Ժողովուրդ եկեք ակցիա կազմակերպենք:

Բոլորս դիմակներ հագնենեք (էն որ լինում են բժշկական, սպիտակ) ու գնանք մի ինչ որ հասարակական վայր որտեղ շատ են ծխում և պասիվ ծխվում:

Մի խոսքով ինչ որ բողոք ակցիա ծխելու դեմ:

Սցենարը կարող եք ծաղկացնել ձեր ցանկությամբ

----------


## Արիս

էս պահին ինետ կլուբում նստած խեղդվում եմ...
երևի մի տարվա բաժին արդեն ծխեցի ես մի ժամվա մեջ...

----------


## Adam

Իսկ ես արդեն խուսափում եմ այն վայրերից, որտեղ ծուխ կա: Մի ժամանակ ծխում էի.... ինքս էլ չեմ հասկանում թե ինչի համար էի ծխում: Կախվածություն չգիտեմ կար թե չէ, բայց հենց սկսեցի առավոտները վազել և հաճախել սպորտ կլուբ, ուտելու որոշակի չափ սահմանել, միանգամից ցանկությունը կորավ ծխելու: Իսկ պասիվ ծխել.... թարգել եմ հաճախել էնպիսի վայրեր, որտեղ ծուխ կա: Եվ ընդհանրապես, մեծ եղբորս էլ չեմ թողնում, որ տանը ծխի: Եվ ընդհանրապես, զբաղվում եմ առողջ ապրելակերպով, որը և ճիշտնա:

----------


## Apsara

:Sad: Նորից էս տխուր թեման աչքովս ընկավ, էհ երբ քեզ փոխարինում են ծխախոտի տուփի հետ շատ տհաճ զգացողություն է :Sad: 

Մեր տանը ծխող չկլա, բոլոր հյուրերը մեր ընտանիքի ստեղծման պահից գիտեն, որ մեր տանը չի կարելի ծխել, ահա իչու շատ զգայուն եմ ծխախոտի ծուխի նկատմամբ,  կոկորդումս սպազմ է սկսում մի քանի վայրկյանից հետո նոր թողում է հետո աչքերս են ջրակալում, ահա ինչու որտեղ էլ պատահի շատ քաղաքավարի կերպով խնդրում եմ ինձանից հեռու ծխեն կամ ինքս եմ հեռանում, եթե հնարավոր է:

Բայց մեկա հիմա քաղաքի կենտրոնում, ուր ժամանակիս 90 տոկոսն է անցնում, այնքան ահավոր ծուխ ու մուխա, որ երևի իմ թոքերը 20 տարվա ծխողի թոքերի նման սևա… :Bad:

----------


## Shah

Երևանում դեռ որոշել էի թարգեմ ծխելը, բայց չէր ստացվում, քանի որ թարգողների համար շատ դժվար ա երբ կողքդ ծխում են դու էլ ինքնաբերաբար ուզում ես ծխես... բայց փողոցի մարդկանց հետ ինչ անեմ...
Բայց ասենք աշխատանքային վայրում կամ տանը հաստատ իմ կողքին ծխող չկար, ընդ որում մեր կոլեկտիվում 90%-ը ծխող էր: Տենց դեպքերում "ամաչել չասելը" մի քիչ սխալ ա..

----------


## melancholia

Հետազոտությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ ծխող ամուսին ունեցող սակայն չծխող կանանց մոտ թոքերի քաղցկեղով հիվանդանալու վտանգը բարձրանում է 20-30%-ով, իսկ այն դեպքում, երբ կինը գտնվում է ՇԾԾ-ի երկարատև ազդեցության ներքո, ապա վտանգն աճում է կրկնակի կամ եռակի անգամ: Օրինակ՝ ռեստորաններում և բարերում աշխատողների մոտ վտանգը բարձրանում է 3 անգամ: Այդ մասին են վկայում նաև համաճարակային վիճակագրության տվյալները, ըստ որոնց՝ թոքերի քաղցկեղի առաջացման վտանգը ռեստորաններում և բարերում աշխատողների մոտ կազմում է շուրջ 50%, և միայն այն պատճառով, որ ծխի կոնցենտրացիան ռեստորաններում շուրջ 2 անգամ, իսկ բարերում 4-6 անգամ բարձր է, քան այլ տիպի աշխատանքային տարածքներում, սենյակներում և այլն: Ահա այդ պատճառով ֆիննական, գերմանական և ամերիկյան հասարակական առողջության թունագիտության ազգային ծրագրի շրջանակներում իրականացված ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքում շրջապատող ծխախոտային ծուխն անվանակոչվեց «աշխատավայրի քաղցկեղածին ծուխ»: 

Ծխախոտի ծխի ազդեցության տեսանկյունից, թերևս, առավել խոցելի խումբը երեխաներն են: Առողջապահության համաշխարհային կազմակերպության տվյալներով աշխարհի շուրջ 700 միլիոն երեխաներ, այսինքն Երկիր մոլորակի վրա ապրող երեխաների գրեթե կեսը, շնչում են ծխախոտային ծխով աղտոտված օդ: Այդ երեխաների մոտ ՇԾԾ-ի ազդեցության արդյունքում՝
ավելանում է բրոնխիտի, թոքերի բորբոքումների և այլ ռեսպիրատոր հիվանդությունների քանակը,առաջանում են միջին ականջի ինչպես սուր, այնպես էլ քրոնիկ ինֆեկցիոն հիվանդություններ,
ասթմայով հիվանդ երեխաների մոտ առաջանում են ասթմայի նոպաներ, իսկ առողջ երեխաների շրջանում նպաստավոր պայմաններ են ստեղծվում այդ հիվանդության ակտիվ զարգացման համար, 
4 անգամ ավելանում է հանկարծահաս մանկամահացության վտանգը:

----------


## Freeman

> Հետազոտությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ ծխող ամուսին ունեցող սակայն չծխող կանանց մոտ թոքերի քաղցկեղով հիվանդանալու վտանգը բարձրանում է 20-30%-ով, իսկ այն դեպքում, երբ կինը գտնվում է ՇԾԾ-ի երկարատև ազդեցության ներքո, ապա վտանգն աճում է կրկնակի կամ եռակի անգամ: Օրինակ՝ ռեստորաններում և բարերում աշխատողների մոտ վտանգը բարձրանում է 3 անգամ: Այդ մասին են վկայում նաև համաճարակային վիճակագրության տվյալները, ըստ որոնց՝ թոքերի քաղցկեղի առաջացման վտանգը ռեստորաններում և բարերում աշխատողների մոտ կազմում է շուրջ 50%, և միայն այն պատճառով, որ ծխի կոնցենտրացիան ռեստորաններում շուրջ 2 անգամ, իսկ բարերում 4-6 անգամ բարձր է, քան այլ տիպի աշխատանքային տարածքներում, սենյակներում և այլն: Ահա այդ պատճառով ֆիննական, գերմանական և ամերիկյան հասարակական առողջության թունագիտության ազգային ծրագրի շրջանակներում իրականացված ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքում շրջապատող ծխախոտային ծուխն անվանակոչվեց «աշխատավայրի քաղցկեղածին ծուխ»:


ՇԾԾ-ն ի՞նչ ա:

----------


## melancholia

ՇՐՋԱՊԱՏԻ ԾԽԱԽՈՏԻ ԾՈՒԽ

----------

Brian_Boru (10.08.2013), Freeman (26.02.2012)

----------


## laro

Կոնկրետ ես ծխախոտի ծուխը շնչել չեմ կարողանում: Շնչահեղձություն կամ ուղղակի հազ....չգիտեմ ինչպես որակել իմ տված ռեակցիան ծխախոտի ծխին: Ինձ համար դա ցավոտ երևույթ է, որին ականատես եմ ամեն օր երթուղայինի մեջ: Բայց ամաչում եմ ասել վարորդին, որ չծխի: Ստիպված մի կերպ շնչում եմ էտ ծուխը ու չգիտեմ ոնց տուն հասնում: Արդեն սովորել եմ չնայած, բայց ամեն դեպքում տհաճ երևույթ ա  :Bad:

----------


## melancholia

Նրանց համար, ովքեր տառապում են ասթմայով, ՇԾԾ-ն անմիջական վտանգ է ներկայացնում` հաճախ նոպայի պատճառ հանդիսանալով: Ասթմայով հիվանդների մեծամասնությունը որպես ՇԾԾ-ի ազդեցության համախտանիշ նշում է անհարմարավետության զգացումից մինչև սուր նոպայի առաջացումը, որոշներն էլ ՇԾԾ-ը ազդեցությունը ասթմայի առաջացման ուղղակի պատճառ են համարում:

Հնարավոր է ձեր օրգանիզմը ալերգիկ ռեակցիայի բնույթի պատասխան է տալիս ՇԾԾ ին, որի պաթոլոգիկ  հիմքը նույնանում է Ասթմայի հետ:

----------

